# MIUI Corporate Sync - Contacts GAL



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

I've got an issue with Corporate Sync and Exchange on all MIUI ROMS I've tested.

How do you get the Contacts app to display users from a Global Address Lookup (GAL) query? In the stock 602 or 605 GB build, simply typing someones name in the Contacts app search bar queries the domain and returns any possible matches. This is awesome as it lets me see contact information for users in the domain that I have not added as actual contacts in my address book.

All my Exchange contacts sync and that functionality works well. If I add a new contact in Exchange, that contact is synced with my Droid X and all is peachy. The GAL query from the Contacts app simply allows me to not add every user in the domain to my address book and query the domain when I need contact information. Unfortunately, I have not been able to get this working with any MIUI build.

This function does not seem to be available in any of the MIUI ROMs I have used. All other features of the Corporate Sync account seem to be functioning correctly. I know the GAL query is working as I can query the domain when creating a new email. As soon as a user's name is typed in the To: field of a new email, the domain is queried and domain users are returned. This works great in the email application.

I have not seen any write-ups discussing this issue, so I'm not sure if I'm just doing something wrong, or if this is simply a limitation of the MIUI build. Has anyone seen this issue or have any clue of a remedy? The obvious fix is to revert back to a non MIUI build.

Current Build:
Droid X - MIUI 2012-1-8 from wizard0f0s - Corporate Sync with an Exchange 2003 account.


----------

